# Quelle taille écran iMac 20''



## pioupiou (12 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

J'aurais besoin d 'un petit renseignement

Un heureux possesseur d'un iMac G5 20" aurait-il l'amabilité de mesurer la hauteur et la largeur , en cms , de son écran ?

Sont-ce les memes dimensions que l'écran du Apple Cinema 20" ?

Ca m'embeterait de passer pour un blaireau (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) a la FNAC avec mon metre de couturiere....

Merci d'avance....


----------



## bouilla (12 Août 2005)

- *Modèle 20"* 
- Hauteur : 47,2 cm 
- Largeur : 49,3 cm 
- Profondeur : 18,9 cm 
- Poids : 11,43 kg

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/16305.htm


----------



## pioupiou (12 Août 2005)

Merci Bouilla , mais il donne la taille totale de la bestiole , pas la taille visible de l'ecran....

Personne ne peut sortir son double decimetre SVP ?


----------



## jaguymac (13 Août 2005)

Hauteur: 27
Largeur: 43,5


----------



## meldon (13 Août 2005)

jaguymac a dit:
			
		

> Hauteur: 27
> Largeur: 43,5



Pour donner un ordre d'idée, mon 19" Hyundai (pas lcd) fait 27cm de haut sur 36 de large (je parle de l'image, pas de la dalle). L'imac 20" a donc une belle surface d'affichage!!


----------



## kidikoi (16 Août 2005)

Mon 23 pouces, fait :
hauteur : 31
largeur : 49,5

Le 20 pouces est loin d'être ridicule... par contre quelles sont ses qualités...
Mon 23 pouces (ADC) est superbe... et le Formac 19 pouces à côté est bon aussi.

Mais le 20 pouces ?...


----------



## kidikoi (16 Août 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Pour donner un ordre d'idée, mon 19" Hyundai (pas lcd) fait 27cm de haut sur 36 de large (je parle de l'image, pas de la dalle). L'imac 20" a donc une belle surface d'affichage!!



Mon 19 lcd fait 30x37,5... voici un des intérêts des écrans plats... taille de la dalle = taille de l'image.


----------



## r e m y (16 Août 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Pour donner un ordre d'idée, mon 19" Hyundai (pas lcd) fait 27cm de haut sur 36 de large (je parle de l'image, pas de la dalle). L'imac 20" a donc une belle surface d'affichage!!


27cm x 36cm ça donne une diagonale de 45 cm soit 17,7 pouces !  Tu es sûr que ton Hyundai est bien un 20" ?

Au moins l'iMAC a une VRAIE disagonale de 20 pouces (20,15 même...) !


----------



## meldon (16 Août 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> 27cm x 36cm ça donne une diagonale de 45 cm soit 17,7 pouces !  Tu es sûr que ton Hyundai est bien un 20" ?
> 
> Au moins l'iMAC a une VRAIE disagonale de 20 pouces (20,15 même...) !



non mon Hyundaï est un 19 pouces lol Comme l'a dit kidikoi, sur un CRT, ils donnent la diagonales du tube pas la diagonale de l'image affichée. Pour avoir des carrés carrés (j'ais rien contre les rectangles mais bon...), j'ai du laisser environ 5mm de marges sur les côtés donc je perds déja un cm. Après il y a toutes la partie de tube non utilisables cachés derrière le plastique de l'habillage. Mais je ne me plains pas parce que je ne l'ai pas payé très cher malgré ses qualités (fréquence de rafraichissement et colorimétrie très correcte).

PS: et il a presque trois ans aussi, faut pas l'oublier, ça bouge le monde des écrans.


----------



## kidikoi (16 Août 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> et il a presque trois ans aussi, faut pas l'oublier, ça bouge le monde des écrans.



C'est clair... j'ai vu mon iiyama mourir à petits feux après 4 belles années de service...


----------

